# Miss USA "Passions" star jumps into porn



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

http://www.tmz.com/2009/01/19/miss-usa-drops-the-soap-takes-up-porn/



> The former Miss USA 1991 -- yeah, she was a frickin' beauty queen -- has quit the mainstream acting biz for a shot at a career in "adult entertainment."
> 
> McCarty, who played maniacal Beth Wallace on "Passions" for seven years, is now a "Vivid Entertainment" girl -- and has just wrapped on her first XXX feature, "Faithless," in which she plays the lead character to a very very supporting cast.
> 
> So, why the career move? Here's the explanation -- "I enjoy acting,and I really like sex ... so this was the perfect opportunity to combine two of my passions."


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

:up::up:


----------



## brnscofrnld (Mar 30, 2005)

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0565410/


----------



## dilbert27 (Dec 1, 2006)

Isn't she doing this backwards for most actresses start in porn in hopes of one day getting into mainstream acting biz but she was a mainstream actresses now switching to porn.


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

dilbert27 said:


> Isn't she doing this backwards ...


Quite possibly.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Doing some research, looks like she's been doing soft core stuff for a while. Not a huge leap to Vivid.

tk


----------



## TriBruin (Dec 10, 2003)

pendragn said:


> Doing some research, looks like she's been doing soft core stuff for a while. Not a huge leap to Vivid.
> 
> tk


Any suggestions for said "research?"


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

TriBruin said:


> Any suggestions for said "research?"


Sorry, can't link that kind of stuff here. Google Images is always a good place to start.

tk


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I would think this will permanently hurt her career as an actress. She will probably never be on TV again.


----------



## Mindflux (Jan 16, 2008)

sieglinde said:


> I would think this will permanently hurt her career as an actress. She will probably never be on TV again.


She'll be even more TV's.  There's probably more people who'll buy/rent a good porn than watch those ridiculous soaps.


----------



## aintnosin (Jun 25, 2003)

dilbert27 said:


> Isn't she doing this backwards


Backwards, forward, and more ways than I'm permitted to mention on a family-oriented forum.


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> I would think this will permanently hurt her career as an actress. She will probably never be on TV again.


Yeah, well, she could still be cast in a Steven Soderbergh film.


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

sieglinde said:


> I would think this will permanently hurt her career as an actress. She will probably never be on TV again.


Did you look at her IMDB page? Her mainstream acting career appears to be pretty much over anyway.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

I saw some movie on HBO that had her in it in a soft core porn role, and it was made long before she was on 'Passions'.

The thing that most surprises me is that she was a beauty queen. I don't see it. Her face always makes me think of a duck.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Her ta tas sure got bigger since she was in Passions. I hated her character (I watched Passions from beginning to when it ended on regular TV and went to DTV), but thought she was a pretty good actor. Well, if she is happy - good for her!

ITA w/Nirisahn - she's really not attractive at all. I do think she looks better when her hair is longer, though. For a while it was short and she was even less attractive, IMO.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Well, now no one will be looking at her face.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Daytime soaps always looked like porn anyway, just the sex that was missing.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> I would think this will permanently hurt her career as an actress.


Seems to me that the thing that would permanently hurt her career as an actress *is her face*:


----------



## hanumang (Jan 28, 2002)

busyba said:


> Seems to me that the thing that would permanently hurt her career as an actress *is her face*:


Since when are faces permanent in Hollywood? Or the Valley?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, I watched the hardcore trailer. Her plastic surgery looks terrible.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr (Nov 26, 2004)

UH...this should be labeled SPOILER...Hmph!


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

nirisahn said:


> I saw some movie on HBO that had her in it in a soft core porn role, and it was made long before she was on 'Passions'.


A quick search on Google Video shows that this move to Vivid wasn't exactly a huge step for her... and I still think she's pretty hot.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

She looks good here, imo.
Sep 2008.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Yeah her career is a bunch of crappy shows and movies. OK. A homely face can sometimes get you really great parts but she evidently does not really have much in the way of acting chops.

Yuccko.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I wonder if her invitation to the next Disney Channel Alumni Reunion will get "lost in the mail."


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

not bad for forty. she should do well for vivid in their MILF series


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I remember that a porn actress named Ashlyn Gere had a decent role on Space Above And Beyond. She's the only one that I know of who did hard core for a couple of years and then moved into regular acting.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

cheesesteak said:


> I remember that a porn actress named Ashlyn Gere had a decent role on Space Above And Beyond. She's the only one that I know of who did hard core for a couple of years and then moved into regular acting.


Traci Lords did too.

tk


----------



## BobB (Aug 26, 2002)

pendragn said:


> Traci Lords did too.
> 
> tk


And Nina Hartley was in Boogie Nights - but she played a porn queen, so you can hardly call it acting.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Ginger Lynn who was a big porn star in the early 80's started a lot of mainstream work in the late 80's through the 90's. She still, umm, 'dabbled' in adult-work, too, though.

But Traci Lords is the only that I can think of that totally left the porn business to do mainstream-only work and actually had any success with it (i.e. more than one "well I at least tried to go mainstream" role).


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

BobB said:


> And Nina Hartley was in Boogie Nights - but she played a porn queen, so you can hardly call it acting.


In that case you can also count Katie Morgan in "Zack and Miri Make a Porno."


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

bigpuma said:


> In that case you can also count Katie Morgan in "Zack and Miri Make a Porno."


as well as Traci Lords


----------

